# Tropheus sp. black Ikola



## jdm_03 (Apr 22, 2010)

These are a few shots of my Tropheus Ikola colony. I purchased 18 of them from a fellow member here about 8 months ago. The larger ones are just under 3 inches. They are coming into breeding age and starting to show their adult coloration. These photos are straight off the slr, no photo enhancement.


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Stunning!! Wil you run into stocking issues as they all reach maturity at same time?


----------



## jdm_03 (Apr 22, 2010)

ibenu said:


> Stunning!! Wil you run into stocking issues as they all reach maturity at same time?


thank you. No they are a highly social fish and best kept in large numbers to disperse aggression. With trophs its essentially the more the merrier! They also form a hierarchy where only the dominant males breed..


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice. I miss my Tropheus. They were not nearly as hard to keep as alot of people make it sound.


----------



## redsnapper (May 12, 2010)

Hi Justin
Its nice to see you got your fish, I know you were working on aquiring a nice group for a while... nice wide yellow band.. any aggression issue's yet..


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

not usually a fan of african ciclids but those are some BEUTIFUL fish


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

Those are beautys.. what size tank are they in?


----------



## jdm_03 (Apr 22, 2010)

thank u for your comments. they are in a 75 gallon tank for now.. no real aggression issues other than their rough and tumble behavior... a few more pictures i snapped after doing a water change, water is a little hazy..


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW!!! Those are wonderful colors yah got! And seriously looks unreal!


----------



## AfricanCichlids (Sep 13, 2010)

thanx for posting them, they look great. i b jealous


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Very nice layout.Love those colour patterns on them ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Tropheus!! I think I saw my formal Leleupis in there, how are they doing?


----------



## lar (Apr 21, 2010)

Clean and simple setup....great!


----------



## jdm_03 (Apr 22, 2010)

Cichlid2010 said:


> Nice Tropheus!! I think I saw my formal Leleupis in there, how are they doing?


yes thank u again for the fish, they are doing well & growing fast..


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi

What do you feed these guys?
Are they "herbivore"?

Thanks


----------



## jdm_03 (Apr 22, 2010)

i feed them nls cichlid formula and TRY to grow algae..


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Give Dainichi Veggie FX a try (I think April has it). They are herbivores and really should be on a veggie diet. I tried to grow algae too when I had Tropheus.....never could grow enough but they did enjoy trying to get at it on the rocks. I fed them alot of spirulina flakes too.



jdm_03 said:


> i feed them nls cichlid formula and TRY to grow algae..


----------



## mrmarcu (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good bud!


----------



## jdm_03 (Apr 22, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Give Dainichi Veggie FX a try (I think April has it). They are herbivores and really should be on a veggie diet. I tried to grow algae too when I had Tropheus.....never could grow enough but they did enjoy trying to get at it on the rocks. I fed them alot of spirulina flakes too.


they are not solely herbivores and NLS meets their dietary requirements but I will give it a try and see if there is a difference.


----------

